# جربت ..؟؟!



## إيمليــآ (29 سبتمبر 2012)

[* آلتجربة *]
* هى أهم وكمآن أمتع شئ ممكن يمر بيه آلإنسآن فى حيآته*
منهآ بيبنى شخصيته
وفيهآ بيحدد طريقه للحيآة
وعلشآنهآ بيقدم كتير
وبسببهآ ممكن يخسر أكتر

*آلتجربة بأنوآعهآ*
مفرحة أو مؤلمة
تقليدية أو مجنونة
متخططة ولآ عشوآئية


هى دى فكرة موضوعنآ
هيكون .. [ *مسآحة *]

*نكتب فيهآ تجآربنآ*
آللى عشنآهآ .. أو آللى بنتمنى نعيشهآ
أو نفسنآ مآنعشهآش تآنى
أو بنحذر غيرنآ من تكرآرهآ


هآ يآ ترى .. *جربت *..*؟؟*!




 
*.،*​ 
​


----------



## إيمليــآ (29 سبتمبر 2012)

*,.*

*جربت تمشى عكس آلدنيآ *و ثقتكـ فى ربنآ إنكـ صح ومش هيسيبكـ
وفعلاً فضل جآنبكـ ونجحت



*أنآ جربت*

 

*.،*​ ​


----------



## white.angel (29 سبتمبر 2012)

*فكرة الموضوع حلوه يا كوكى .... *

*افتكر مره جربت ... اركب " ملاهى " ... رغم رعبى منها ... فعلاً انبسطت ... وبعدها قضيت يومين بعالج معدتى D: *​


----------



## white.angel (29 سبتمبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> *,.*
> 
> *جربت تمشى عكس آلدنيآ *و ثقتكـ فى ربنآ إنكـ صح ومش هيسيبكـ
> وفعلاً فضل جآنبكـ ونجحت
> ...


*حياتنا كلها هى هذه التجربه *​


----------



## إيمليــآ (29 سبتمبر 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *فكرة الموضوع حلوه يا كوكى .... *
> 
> *افتكر مره جربت ... اركب " ملاهى " ... رغم رعبى منها ... فعلاً انبسطت ... وبعدها قضيت يومين بعالج معدتى D: *​


ههههـ ألف سلآمة يآ قطتى

طيب فكرتينى *لمآ دخلت بيت آلرعب*
وكآن جنبى صآحبتى مآسكين فى بعض

أطلع من جوة ألآقينى مآسكة فى وآحدة تآنى غريبة خآلص 


*دى مش هجربهآ تآنى 
*
 



*.،*​ 
​


----------



## white.angel (29 سبتمبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> ههههـ ألف سلآمة يآ قطتى
> 
> طيب فكرتينى *لمآ دخلت بيت آلرعب*
> وكآن جنبى صآحبتى مآسكين فى بعض
> ...


*ههههههههههههههههههه*
*انا طلعت منه لقيتنى قاعده على رجل اخويا وبراااافو عليا مغمضه عينى من اول مادخلت لحد ماخرجت :dntknw:*
*مشوفتش حاجة :t33:*​


----------



## the shepherd (29 سبتمبر 2012)

جربت تخلع اقنعتك و تشاركهم قبحك 
و تختبر الحب لا الرفض

انا جربت و يارتني ما جربت ​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (29 سبتمبر 2012)

*موضوع حلو اوى يا سيكرت بجد 

جربت تحضن طفل لسة مولود من دقيقة قبل ما يلبس حتى و تترعش من الخوف و الفرح 

انا جربت و عندى استعداد اجربها كل دقيقة فى عمرى *


----------



## Desert Rose (29 سبتمبر 2012)

جربت تاخد سلسلة من القرارت الغلط اللى مش هتعرف ترجع فيها واثرت عليك تأثير تقريبا هيفضل للابد ؟
انا جربت ومش عايزة حد يجرب التجربة المٌرة ديه 

موضوع حلو اوى ياسيكرت :Love_Mailbox:


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (30 سبتمبر 2012)

*جربت في مره تقف في مكان فاااااضي زي الصحرا كده ومفيهوش        ولا مخلوق
وتصرخ بصوت عااااااااااااااااااااالي اااااااااااااااااااااااااااوي ؟
انا جربت بجد اختــــــــراع ياكوتششش 

موضوع جميـــــــــــــيل ومميز تسلمي ياحبيبتي ^^
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (30 سبتمبر 2012)

انا بقا جربت الموزة اكيد كلكلم تعرفوها وكنت خايفة جدا لانى هبقى فى وسط البحر وكنت خايفة جدا وطول ما انا راكبة عمالة اصوت واقول حاجت غريبة نيجى بقا للوقت اللى بنتقلب فيه فى المياه نزلت ومن الخوف مغمضة عنيا وعمالة اقول الحقوووووونى ولميت امة لا اله الا الله عليا الناس كلها جم ينقذوا البنت اللى بتغرق ههههههه
بجد موضوع  جميل تسلمى يا قمر ​


----------



## إيمليــآ (30 سبتمبر 2012)

*,.

**أسعدتونى كلكم حقيقى بتجآربكم آلغآلية*
وأتمنى أكيد دوآم آلمشآركة


*منورين **:flowers:*
*


.،*​ 
​


----------



## إيمليــآ (30 سبتمبر 2012)

*,.

**جربت تآكل أيس كريم وإنت بتتمشى تحت آلمطر :t31:

*أنآ جربت .. وبعيداً عن وجع آلسنآن *هجرب تآآنى

* *


.،*​
​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (30 سبتمبر 2012)

موضوع جممييييل بجد--
 بس حسى ان فجئه مخى فضى و كل الزكريات راااحت--

 بس  على موضوع بيت الرعب هههههه انا بردو  فاكرا انى  لما دخلت و انا  نونو كنت بغمض عينى بردو و استخبى تحت فى الدواسه هههههههههههههههه يقعدو يحكو و يقولو  إيه الى طلع و إيه الى  عدى و انا و لا كإن  ههههههههه.


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (30 سبتمبر 2012)

جربت تنزل البحر و الدنيا بتشتى 
 انا جربت و تلجت بس عندى استعداد اعملها تانى


----------



## إيمليــآ (30 سبتمبر 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> موضوع جممييييل بجد--
> بس حسى ان فجئه مخى فضى و كل الزكريات راااحت--
> 
> بس  على موضوع بيت الرعب هههههه انا بردو  فاكرا انى  لما دخلت و انا  نونو كنت بغمض عينى بردو و استخبى تحت فى الدواسه هههههههههههههههه يقعدو يحكو و يقولو  إيه الى طلع و إيه الى  عدى و انا و لا كإن  ههههههههه.


هههههههـ وآضح إن كلنآ بدعنآ فى بيت آلرعب :yahoo:

 
*
.،*​ 

​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (30 سبتمبر 2012)

الفكرة حلوة والتجارب كثيرة جدا


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (30 سبتمبر 2012)

* جربت مره الإنتحار.......*

* كانت مرحله من مراحل اليأس و الضعف و الجهل و عدم الإمان---*
*بشكر ربنا إنه إدانى فرصه تانيا للحياه-- بعد محاولات دامت ساعات فى المستشفى... على قد ما انا ندمت-- على قد ما انا  فعلا إتعلمت و شكرت ربنا إنه  خلانى امر بالتجربه دى لإنى اتعلمت-- إن مهما كانت المشاكل و مهما كان حجم الجرح و الرعب و الالم-- كل هذا لا شىء بجانب إن الإنسان يخصر روحه  للابد و ينفصل عن الرب--*
* فالعيش مع الرب يساعك فعلا على الإجتياز فى اتون النار بدون ان يمسسك اللهيب--*
* --*
* ابدا مش لازم نيئس-- لإن ربنا حى *


----------



## Twin (30 سبتمبر 2012)

*حلو كتير موضوع جربت ده *

*انا من كتر التجارب الواحد بقي عامل زي الفار بتاع الأفلام ال بيجربوا عليه كل حاجة *
*وبجد يارتني ما كنت جربت *​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (30 سبتمبر 2012)

*جربت مرة *
*أنه فى لحظة *
*كل اللى حوالين منك *
*يتخلوا عنك ؟*
*فجأة ؟*
*فى الدقيقة الخامسة ؟*
*كلهم كلهم حتى اللى لحم كتافهم من خيرك ؟*
*حتى اللى كانوا بيتمنوا يخطبوا ودك ؟*
*فى لحظة ...يقولوا*
*مانعرفوش ..!!!!*
*مالناش دعوة ؟*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (30 سبتمبر 2012)

*جربت تحس بالفشل و تنزل سابع أرض بعد ما كنت فى سابع سما و يتقطم ظهرك ؟ 

انا جربت و مش ناوية اجرب تانى مع انى مندمتش على التجربة الاولى عشان غيرت فيا كتير *


----------



## إيمليــآ (1 أكتوبر 2012)

*,.*

*جربت تطلع للدنيآ لسآنكـ* .. وتقولهآ هتبسط وهبقى سعيد غصب عنكـ ..*؟*


أنآ جربت ..* وهفضل أجرب طول مآ أنآ عآيشة*





*.،*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (1 أكتوبر 2012)

*جربت تنزل البحر الساعة 3 بليل و الدنيا ضلمة و المية فيها لسعة برودة جميلة و تنام على ظهرك و تبص على القمر و النجوم و تفضل لحد ما الشمس تشرق و انت فى المية 

انا جربت و مستعدة جدًا اجرب تانى *


----------



## سهم الغدر (1 أكتوبر 2012)

حلو الموضوع 
متابعة لآتعلم من تجاربكم ...


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (2 أكتوبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *جربت تنزل البحر الساعة 3 بليل و الدنيا ضلمة و المية فيها لسعة برودة جميلة و تنام على ظهرك و تبص على القمر و النجوم و تفضل لحد ما الشمس تشرق و انت فى المية *
> 
> *انا جربت و مستعدة جدًا اجرب تانى *


 
جربت فى البسين يا شقاوه-- لكن فى البحر لو الدنيا ضلمت عندى فوبيا ههههههههههههه مقدرش اخلى صوباع رجلى يلمس ماء البحر -- يمكن من كتر الى بشوفه تحت المايه بتخيل إن كل السمك المتوحش هيجى ياكولنى هههههههههههههه
بس جربت الى بتقولى عليه فى البسين كتير و احب اجربه تانى و تانى و تانى


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (2 أكتوبر 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> جربت فى البسين يا شقاوه-- لكن فى البحر لو الدنيا ضلمت عندى فوبيا ههههههههههههه مقدرش اخلى صوباع رجلى يلمس ماء البحر -- يمكن من كتر الى بشوفه تحت المايه بتخيل إن كل السمك المتوحش هيجى ياكولنى هههههههههههههه
> بس جربت الى بتقولى عليه فى البسين كتير و احب اجربه تانى و تانى و تانى



*ههههههههههه لا انا فى البحر شخصيًا عمرى مانزلت بسين ولا عمرى هنزله .. البحر بقا بموجه الخفيف متعة تانية .. و بحر اسكندرية مفهوش اسماك متوحشة ولا أليفة كان زمان الشعب أكلها :smil12:*


----------



## إيمليــآ (3 أكتوبر 2012)

*,.*

جربت تكون مبتسم ومع ذلكـ يجى شخص غريب يقولكـ " *إنت ليه عيونكـ حزينة* "
فـ مآتعرفش تشكرهـ إنه حس بيكـ
ولآ تلومه على هدم إحسآسكـ بآلقوة وآلإحتمآل .. وكشف آخر أقنعتكـ


أنآ جربت .. *ومش عآرفة هقدر أجربهآ تآنى ولآ لأ*
 
 

*.،*​


----------



## soul & life (4 أكتوبر 2012)

*موضوع حلو اوى افكارك جميله حبيبتى*
* حكاية الملاهى فكرتنى بموقف  سخيف حصلى انا  بخاف جدا وقلبى خفيف اوى  بنتى  قرده جدا وجريئة جدا وكنت مضطره ادخل معاها لانها صغنونه ومينفعش تدخل لوحدها وفضلت مغمضه عينى وارشم الصليب  وكانت اسوء دقايق قضيتها فى حياتى والحمد لله طلعت سليمه ومش هجرب تانى ابدا .*


----------



## soul & life (4 أكتوبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> *,.*​
> 
> جربت تكون مبتسم ومع ذلكـ يجى شخص غريب يقولكـ " *إنت ليه عيونكـ حزينة* "​فـ مآتعرفش تشكرهـ إنه حس بيكـ
> ولآ تلومه على هدم إحسآسكـ بآلقوة وآلإحتمآل .. وكشف آخر أقنعتكـ​
> ...


 

*انا جربت  ومش هجرب تانى لانى بقيت اخاف اظهر اللى جوايا لاى شخص ومبقاش عندى ثقه  فى حد علشان اهدم حدودى واظهر معاناتى *
*فما بداخلى مدفون فى عمق اعماقى*
*لا احد يسعه الوصول اليه حتى انا*
*اصبح مستحيل ان اكشف او استطيع تفسيرما بداخلى*​


----------



## +sano+ (4 أكتوبر 2012)

*جربت انك لما تبقى عايز تبكى علشان عارف ان البكاء فى كتير من الاوقات بيريح تلاقى دمعتك جت فى ثانيه من غير اى مجهووود *


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (4 أكتوبر 2012)

انا جربت ادخل سجن مدام توسو اللي يمثلون فيه طرق تعذيب في عصورالقديمه بعدما خلصت وتصورت مع المشاهير اللي مصنوعين من شمع خخخخ . عديت على السجن 
وانا مبسوطه فاكره انه لعب مش رعب حتى ماسميت بالله ودخلت كمان محدش من اهل معاي ياسلام اللي عملته يادوب كذا خطوه وبدات ابكي ادور فين الباب ياربي وماعرفش طلعت ازاي كنت بمشي ورى ناس وبتحسبن على شيطاني اللي وسوس لي ادخل المكان المرعب ده من يومها من سبع سنين حرمت ادخل المتحف كله مش بعدي من عنده حتى العمر مش بعزئه ومش حجرب تاني مع اني مبسوطه باللقب اللي اخدته بعد التجربه دي. هيفاء قلب الاسد هههههه


----------



## Samir poet (4 أكتوبر 2012)

بمناسبة  تجربتى مع الحب





​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (4 أكتوبر 2012)

*ممكن انصحك سمير؟ اللي يحبك حبه واللي يهواك اهواه واللي نساك إنساه واللي يذكرك تذكره 
واللي  قدرعلى فرقاك تقدرعلى فرقاه 
وماتحبش حد كثير او تحبه اكثر من نفسك ازاي؟ ماعرفش بس ده حال الدنيا امش على قوانينها تسلم *


----------



## Samir poet (4 أكتوبر 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *ممكن انصحك سمير؟ اللي يحبك حبه واللي يهواك اهواه واللي نساك إنساه واللي يذكرك تذكره
> واللي  قدرعلى فرقاك تقدرعلى فرقاه
> وماتحبش حد كثير او تحبه اكثر من نفسك ازاي؟ ماعرفش بس ده حال الدنيا امش على قوانينها تسلم *


عندك اختى هيفاء
على فكرة خصوص 
لوانا مثلا بحب حدا
والحد دا ممكن تلااقى يطعن فيك من ورااك
بجدبيبقى احساس صعب اووووووووووى
تجربتى مع الحب
كذا تجربة مش تجربة واحدة


----------



## إيمليــآ (28 ديسمبر 2012)

*,.*

جربت يكون جوآكـ كلآم كتيـــر
وتبقى *مش عآرف **تقولهـ* *.. ولآ قآدر تحبسه أكتر من كدآ جوآكـ ..!*


*أنآ جربت* , وتعبت ..
 



*.،*​


----------



## Desert Rose (12 يناير 2013)

جربت تتخانق مع حد وتتعصب وتعلى صوتك لدرجة ان دماغك تبقا هتنفجر وتبقا مش طايق اللى قدامك :fun_lol:

انا جربت :mus13:


----------



## Strident (12 يناير 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> جربت تتخانق مع حد وتتعصب وتعلى صوتك لدرجة ان دماغك تبقا هتنفجر وتبقا مش طايق اللى قدامك :fun_lol:
> 
> انا جربت :mus13:



اه اكيد كلنا جربناها دي...



موضوع جمييييييييييل يا سيكرت وشكلي كنت مفصول وقت ما اتعمل عشان كده ماشفتوش...وشكراً لديزي انها كتبت فيه ﻷنه ده سبب ظهوره ليا النهاردة...

انا قريت كل التجارب واحدة واحدة...بيت الرعب دخلته كذا مرة بس وﻻ مرة اثر فيا بصراحة 


فيه تجارب كتييير بس اللي يعرف يكتب...خليني اقول:

جربت احساس انك الوحيد المعترض على النظام السائد...وبتحاول تعترض ويتقال عليك كافر او ملحد او قليل الادب او او او....ومع ذلك تتمسك بمواقفك وماتقبلش الاجابات اللي مش مقنعة اللي بتتقال لغيرك وبيفوتها...

انا جربت...وهو احساس مش وحش....وبصراحة متاكد اني هاجرب تاني ﻷن فيه حاجات كتيييير عايزة تتغير


----------



## PoNA ELLY (14 يناير 2013)

جربت
أكون مبتسم دايماً واسأل ع الناس خصوصا ف ايام الامتحانات
تجربه رائعه زودت المحبه ​


----------



## PoNA ELLY (14 يناير 2013)

جربت 
أعتذر ع الفاضي والمليان ناس قدرت كده وناس بقت تجيب اللوم عليا ف كل حاجه
دول بعدين اتعاملوا بطريقه ودول طريقه تانيه ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 يناير 2013)

*جربت في مرة انك تحط نفسك في مكان شخص ضايقك وجه يعتذرلك*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 يناير 2013)

*جربت احساس انك نفسك بشده تبكي وبحرقه ومش عارف ليه
انا جربت كتير الاحساس ده 
*​


----------



## إيمليــآ (16 فبراير 2013)

*..

**جربت تتعآمل مع شخص بيكذب* ومصمم يقنعكـ بكذبه إللى إنت شآيفه بعنيكـ


*أنآ جربت* وإتعصبت وضغطى وطى وعلى
مش فآهمة تركيبة آلبشر دى




*..*​


----------



## Strident (16 فبراير 2013)

جربت لما تكتشف ان الشرابات المغسولة ما نشفتش...وانت مزنوق في شراب الصبح...

تنشفه في المايكروييف؟

انا جربت وجاب نتيجة كويسة


----------



## + ميلاد العجايبى + (17 فبراير 2013)

جربت عندما تكون فى شدة الحزن والالم  والكأبة ان تبتسم فى وجه اصدقائك وتمزح معهم .
انا لم اجرب بعد ولكن سأحاول اجرب


----------



## إيمليــآ (4 مارس 2013)

*..*

*جربت تكون فى عز سعآدتكـ وطآيل آلسمـآ*
ويجى حد ينكد عليكـ ويحبطكـ


أنآ جربت .. *ونفسى أخنقه*  



*.**.*​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (4 مارس 2013)

هل جربت أنك تعيش واقع حلو مُطمئن..
وتجد كل من حولك يعيشون واقع أخر زفت مُرعب..
والأزفت أنهم عايزين يزفتوك معاهم بالزفت قصدي بالعافيه ..​


----------



## oesi no (4 مارس 2013)

موضوع جميل مفيش كلام 
كل ما افتكر حاجة هاجى احطهالكم هنا 
- ياترى حد جرب يوقف تاكس  ويوصله مشوار وهو ممعهوش فى جيبه حق التاكس .. انا جربت ومش هبطل اعملها ههههههههههههه 
- ياترى جربت تنده على حد يشد معاك باب مدخل البيت اللى مش عاوز يتفتح  واول ما حط ايده على الباب ضربته على ايده وطلعت تجرى  .... انا جربت واتهزقت  ههههههههههه
- جربت تروح عنوان تبع شغلك  ومعاك رقم تليفون والمكان غريب عنك وبعد ساعتين فى المواصلات تلاقى العنوان مش صح تجرب تطلب رقم التليفون اللى معاك برضه تلاقيه غلط 
تطلب المدير بتاعك تقوله هات الرقم الصح وتكلمه يقولك انا 3 دقايق واكون عندك فى مكتبك 
انا حصلتلى وكنت هتشل 
- جربت تحس بكل اللى حواليك وتحاول تقدملهم كل اللى تقدر عليه  وفى المقابل بتتعامل بأسواء معامله .... انا جربت واتمنى متجربش


----------



## V mary (4 مارس 2013)

*جربت تشتغل مع ناس كل هدفهم في الحياة 
يلبسوك في الحيطة علشان دي هواياتهم 
وكلهم سواد وغل من جوة 
انا جربت لحد ماجالي الضغط​*


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (4 مارس 2013)

هْلْ جَرَبْتْ هْلْ جَرَبْتْ
لًاً تَطْلُبُ هَرَبَاً ثُمَ هَرَبْتْ
هْلْ جَرَبْتْ هْلْ جَرَبْتْ
أْنْكَ تَضْحَكْ ثُمَ بَكَيْتْ
هْلْ جَرَبْتْ هْلْ جَرَبْتْ
مَكْبُوُتٌ أْنْتَ وَمَاَ صَرَخْتْ
هْلْ جَرَبْتْ هْلْ جَرَبْتْ
أْنْكَ رَجُلاً قْدْ أْدْمَعْتْ
هْلْ جَرَبْتْ هْلْ جَرَبْتْ
لَاَ تَهْوْيَ اْلْحَرْبَ وَقْدْ حَاَرَبْتْ
هْلْ جَرَبْتْ هْلْ جَرَبْتْ
أْنْ تَبْقْيَ طُوْلَ اْلْعُمْرِ بِصَمْتْ 
هْلْ جَرَبْتْ هْلْ جَرَبْتْ 
كُنْتَ أْمِيْنَاً ثُمَ خُدِعْتْ 
هْلْ جَرَبْتْ هْلْ جَرَبْتْ
لَمْ تَفْعَلْ شَيْئَاً ثُمَ صُفِعْتْ
هْلْ جَرَبْتْ هْلْ جَرَبْتْ
كُنْتَ كَاَذِبْ قْدْ صُدِقْتْ
هْلْ جَرَبْتْ هْلْ جَرَبْتْ
كُنْتَ صَاَدِقْ قْدْ كُذِبْتْ
هْلْ جَرَبْتْ هْلْ جَرَبْتْ
مَاَ صَلْيْتْ لِذَاَ عُذِبْتْ
هْلْ جَرَبْتْ هْلْ جَرَبْتْ
أْنْكَ لِلْمَسِيْحِ عَشِقْتْ​


----------



## إيمليــآ (31 مارس 2013)

*,.*

جربت تبقى قآعد لوحدكـ بليل .. وآلدنيـآ سكووون مفيش غير صوت موسيقى بس
*وفجأهـ تلآقى خبط ورزع فى آلبآب* ، فتطلع تبص من آلعين آلسحرية وفى إيدكـ حآجة إستعدآداً للهجوم
وفى آلآخر يطلعوآ قطتين بيتخآنقوآ على حآجة فى آلبآسكت :ranting:



أنآ جربت ، *وأعصآبى بتصوصو دلوقتى *:smil13:
 




 
*.،*​


----------



## انت شبعي (31 مارس 2013)

إيمليــآ قال:


> *,.*
> 
> جربت يكون جوآكـ كلآم كتيـــر
> وتبقى *مش عآرف **تقولهـ* *.. ولآ قآدر تحبسه أكتر من كدآ جوآكـ ..!*
> ...



اة دي جربتها كتير
موضوع جامد
تسلم الايادي :flowers:


----------



## انت شبعي (31 مارس 2013)

جربت تاكل ايس كريم في عز البرد ؟


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (31 مارس 2013)

*جربت تقعد بين أتنين كدابين تصالحهم على بعض ؟*
*الأولانى كداب وهو عارف أنى عارف أنه كداب*
*فيقولك طب حتى أسأل " عبود "*
*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
*التانى برضه كداب وهو عارف أنى عارف أنه كداب*
*ويرد يقول للأولانى طب حتى أسأل " عبود "*
*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
:new6::new6::new6:​


----------



## Strident (31 مارس 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> جربت تاكل ايس كريم في عز البرد ؟



كتيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير

الآيس كريم ده في كل وقت


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (31 مارس 2013)

جربت ادخل بيت الرعب
بس اخدت قفا حكومه ^_^
وجربتها تاني يوم الجمعه 
بس حميت وشي وظهري
اه ما هو الواحد مش بيتعلم ببلاش بقي
^_^ مش كل مره




نصيحه : كل واحد يدخل بيت الرعب يحمي وشه  وظهره
انا مش مسؤل دول عليهم ايد بنت لزينه ^____^
​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (31 مارس 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *جربت تقعد بين أتنين كدابين تصالحهم على بعض ؟*
> *الأولانى كداب وهو عارف أنى عارف أنه كداب*
> *فيقولك طب حتى أسأل " عبود "*
> *!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> ...





اي العالم دي XD
كدابه ومعندهاش دم كمان ^__^


----------



## إيمليــآ (1 أبريل 2013)

*,.*

جربت تدآوى فى آلوقت إللى إنت فيه محتآج علآج 
جربت تبكى فى صمت علشآن مآتزعجش إللى بكوكـ
جربت تحس إنكـ سفنجة بتمتص كل آلألم .. وتتعصر لوحدهـآ ..!!






*.،*​


----------



## انت شبعي (1 أبريل 2013)

اة يا ايمي جربتها كتييير
احساس مؤلم و رائع في نفس ذات الوقت انك تكوني مجروحة و تداوي جروح غيرك


----------



## انت شبعي (1 أبريل 2013)

جربت تحب شخص ما يستاهلش


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (1 أبريل 2013)

*جربت تشوف ايمان من قوته يخليك تدمع ؟؟

انا جربت و حسيت بحقارتى :shutup22:*


----------



## oesi no (2 أبريل 2013)

جربت تنام من 9 بليل  
انا جربت 
وحاسس انى صاحى نايم


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (2 أبريل 2013)

oesi no قال:


> جربت تنام من 9 بليل
> انا جربت
> وحاسس انى صاحى نايم



ههههههههههههههه

طيب وزعلت لية ......... وأنا بفوقك فى قسم المباركين :spor2:

فين بوتشر بفوقك معايا :t33:؟؟


----------



## oesi no (2 أبريل 2013)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> 
> طيب وزعلت لية ......... وأنا بفوقك فى قسم المباركين :spor2:
> 
> فين بوتشر بفوقك معايا :t33:؟؟


تفوقينى من ايه ؟؟؟


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (2 أبريل 2013)

oesi no قال:


> تفوقينى من ايه ؟؟؟



أفوقك للخدمــــــــــة والإفتقـــــــــــاد


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (2 أبريل 2013)

جربت تكون موجود فى الكنيسة 
ومشغول بالمنتدى على الموبايل
+
أنا ماجربتش :spor22:
ومحبش أجرب:yahoo:


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (2 أبريل 2013)

جربت تسأل بنت الساعه كام ؟
انا جربت ولقيتها بتبصلي من فوق لتحت وقامت ماشيه
كأني شتمتها ^_^ 
والله كنت عاوز اعرف الساعه 
كان شكلي وحش اوي XD​


----------

